# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Kortademig en transpireren

## Kaarslichtje

Hallo allemaal,

ik ben nieuw hier en de reden dat ik me hier heb laten inschrijven is omdat ik gisteravond ontzettend geschrokken ben.
De telefoon ging en ik rende er naartoe om 'm op te nemen; ik was nog geeneens 5 seconden in gesprek en ik werd kortademig terwijl het zweet me alle kanten uitbrak; ook voelde ik een druk op mijn linkerborst en zelfs gewoon antwoord geven door de telefoon leek een hele opgave.
Eenmaal opgehangen ben ik naar het toilet gegaan (diarree) en wist even niet meer waar ik het zoeken moest.
Ben daarna op bed gaan liggen en rustig gaan ademhalen toen ging het wel weer.
Ik heb ook meteen mijn pakje shag weggegooid omdat ik vermoed dat roken ook hier debet aan is.(ik rook al sinds 1989 stevig)
Weet 1 van jullie misschien wat er aan de hand is?
Alvast ontzettend bedankt.

----------


## 1Ciske

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> ik ben nieuw hier en de reden dat ik me hier heb laten inschrijven is omdat ik gisteravond ontzettend geschrokken ben.
> De telefoon ging en ik rende er naartoe om 'm op te nemen; ik was nog geeneens 5 seconden in gesprek en ik werd kortademig terwijl het zweet me alle kanten uitbrak; ook voelde ik een druk op mijn linkerborst en zelfs gewoon antwoord geven door de telefoon leek een hele opgave.
> Eenmaal opgehangen ben ik naar het toilet gegaan (diarree) en wist even niet meer waar ik het zoeken moest.
> Ben daarna op bed gaan liggen en rustig gaan ademhalen toen ging het wel weer.
> Ik heb ook meteen mijn pakje shag weggegooid omdat ik vermoed dat roken ook hier debet aan is.(ik rook al sinds 1989 stevig)
> Weet 1 van jullie misschien wat er aan de hand is?
> Alvast ontzettend bedankt.




Hallo,

Ik denk, dat je daar beter meteen mee naar de huisarts kan gaan. Die is daar tenslotte voor en wordt ervoor betaald.

Groetjesss

----------


## Sefi

Inderdaad ff langs de huisarts. Die kan je beter geruststellen dan wij dat kunnen en dan weet je ook zeker of alles goed is, of dat er misschien iets is waar verder naar gekeken moet worden.

----------

